# Full size beretta for CCW



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Just curiouse what some thoughts were for a full size carry gun. I looked at the 92fs (very sharp) a VerTec (nice as well) and the Px4. Just curiouse if anyone carries any of the above and how well they conceal. I was looking at the M&P's but for some reason the Beretta's just feel better to me. I use a g17 now and have never had a problem w/ it but just can not get it to group as well as some of the others I have shot. I have never had a Beretta before but hear nothing but good about them. Thanks for any info that anyone could give on this matter.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The only one I can comment on is the PX4. I have shot it and it does a fine job. I would say it would fill all your needs. It should pack as well as anything else in its class. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I normally carry a Glock. But before I deployed, I bought and carried a Beretta 92FS for about four months, to sort of get used to what I'd be carrying over here. I can tell you that it is a VERY big gun to carry. I am not a big guy, though (about 5'8"). It took some effort for me to conceal it adequately in the light clothing worn in Phoenix most of the year. 

By comparison, my Glock 26 is vastly easier to hide, even with extended mags. The Commander I carried before the Glock was also much easier to hide than the Beretta. However, the giant Beretta CAN be concealed - it's just not as easy as with some guns and takes more of an effort. If you go the Beretta route, you'll probably need a good inside the pants holster and a rather sturdy belt.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info folks I appreciate it.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

I carry both an M9 (92FS) and a PX4, both IWB. The Vertec versions differ from the traditional 92FS only in the grip (straight, non-radiused backstrap like the 1911 and great for smaller hands) and it has an accessory rail. Personally, I would say you can't go wrong with any of the three choices regarding using them as CCWs. A good holster and belt combo goes a long way. Have you searched on www.berettaforum.net? There are a lot of reviews and range reports regarding many of the pistols Beretta makes. Tell them Juggernaut sent you.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I carry a 92, IWB at 6 o'clock. No worries about printing unless I'm wearing a snug t-shirt. I know there are smaller pistols out there, but if the SHTF I want one I know I shoot well.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've wondered about this but have not found any information (yeah I goggled it). Why is your gun showing referred to as "Printing"?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> I've wondered about this but have not found any information (yeah I goggled it). Why is your gun showing referred to as "Printing"?


Printing does not refer to the gun actually showing, but rather to the outline of the gun being visible or "printed" through a tight tee shirt, or through the pocket of your jeans etc. Sort of like in high school, when the condom in your wallet would leave a "print" you could see from the outside. :mrgreen: You can't see it but you know what it is because of the telltale footprint.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Been away for awhile so i have not been able to post on the site in some time. Now i'm home instead of on the road so i can post more. I did pick up a Beretta and it was totally diff than the two I originally posted. I picked up a Px4 in .40 cal and have gotten the Beretta mini high holster with thumb break and now use this as my carry gun. Shoots nice feels good in the hand, accurate, dependable to date, and not hard to carry at all. Well this is one of many more to come.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> Printing does not refer to the gun actually showing, but rather to the outline of the gun being visible or "printed" through a tight tee shirt, or through the pocket of your jeans etc. Sort of like in high school, when the condom in your wallet would leave a "print" you could see from the outside. :mrgreen: You can't see it but you know what it is because of the telltale footprint.


.............or the snuff can in the back pocket.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

grey-wolf said:


> Just curiouse what some thoughts were for a full size carry gun. I looked at the 92fs (very sharp) a VerTec (nice as well) and the Px4. Just curiouse if anyone carries any of the above and how well they conceal. I was looking at the M&P's but for some reason the Beretta's just feel better to me. I use a g17 now and have never had a problem w/ it but just can not get it to group as well as some of the others I have shot. I have never had a Beretta before but hear nothing but good about them. Thanks for any info that anyone could give on this matter.


Was the Beretta an ONIX SS?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*belly band works well*

I have frequently carried a 92FS in a belly band with either a tucked in shirt over it or untucked over shirt. While it is large it is nicely sculpted and the cut away slide top exposing the barrel aids in a more organic or rounded contour if that makes any sense. All that to say it's shape and features lend itself surprisingly well to concealed carry. I actually prefer the belly band for full size guns as the longer slides and barrels help to keep everyting in place (i.e. no flopping out the top without a retaining strap). I line the top of the BB edge with the seam of my pants or shorts and position the weapon right above my wallet pocket. Works just like a conventional IWB type holster except it's lighter, thinner and uses what you already have that being a belt and/or waistband. Weight becomes less of a concern because the weapon is kept tucked in close to the body by the belt instead of hanging off of the belt in a holster. The best BB carry in my opinion is a full size 1911 because they are so flat and relatively thin but next best for me at least would be the 92. PX4 will also work and be a bit lighter to boot. Just another idea as you contemplate your options.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I recently bought a Blackhawk leather IWB holster and now I carry at 3:30.
I like it even better!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

What is with you people only carrying at 3:30!!! Statistically, the most dangerous time of day is at dawn and dusk. I'd suggest carrying at 6:45 am and 8:00 pm at the very least. If I were a bad guy, I'd harass you at noon, just to prove a point!

I used to carry a 92FS, but have gone to smaller guns, it wasn't bad at the time and any gun is better than no gun. You'll most likely need some heavier clothing to cover it from printing, at least I did.

Zhur

(this is dripping with comedic sarcasm if you can't tell)


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

LOL...I guess we mean 3:00 PM. Maybe we should say "at 1500." :mrgreen:


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

:anim_lol: Now thats funny! 3:30...........:smt082 You guys crack me up. I like cross-draw at 11:00.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

I carry a 90two in 9mm and 2 PX4's, one 9mm and one .40, in a Tommy's Original Gun Pack. One at a time of course.

Very comfortable, convenient, and easy to carry a spare mag also.

Of course if you don't like gun (fanny) pack carry, then that wouldn't work for you.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Tuefelhunden said:


> I have frequently carried a 92FS in a belly band with either a tucked in shirt over it or untucked over shirt.


The belly band is perhaps one of the most under rated under used holsters of our time. Everyonr should own one for full time to occasional carry. im(not so)ho


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Concealed carry Beretta 96*

I use a gould and Goodrich belt slide just behind the point of hip (3:30) and generally wear a t-shirt with a short sleeve button up over shirt open. Use double mag carrier on left side behind point of hip (8:30) as well. If I'm riding with a uniform deputy I use a DeSantis Speed scabbard for a little more weapon protection, but that's open carry as well unless it's winter. Galco make my favorite double mag pouch with DeSantis a close second.


----------

